

$0.99 'Recession Friendly' iPhone Case - DarrenMills
http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/16/case-mate-offers-0-99-iphone-recession-case-a-day-after-rece/

======
DarrenMills
Couple questions off the actual Case-Mate website:

Q) Is it waterproof? A) No, so dont put it in the dishwasher

Q) Is this case flammable? A) If you light it on fire it is

[http://www.case-mate.com/iPhone-3G-Cases/Case-Mate-
iPhone-3G...](http://www.case-mate.com/iPhone-3G-Cases/Case-Mate-iPhone-3G--
3GS-recession-case.asp)

